# mean green



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice. Sounds great too!. I had to move your posts to here from the How Tos. If you had showed us you doing the machine work, I could have left them there...lol

I guess you got the posting problem fixed. Congrats!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

no problem had computer guru on teaching me how to use youtube an copy an paste links an i really did not pay close attention to where i posted the video 
not to bad for stock bore 750


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah..not bad at all!


----------

